# is being tall a disadvantage (in terms of bulking?)



## carpediem (Apr 18, 2021)

Hi there, 

So I am around the 6 foot mark (although I have been told by others that I am taller than this but I am still finding a place which will measure my height for me) and I just wanted to know whether being tall is problematic in terms of building muscle and 'looking big' 

I have been training for almost a year and I am around 12.2 stones, but I am trying to reach 14 stones as I think this will make a noticeable difference, as I still appear to be very skinny. 

My gym buddy is 5'6 / 5'7 and since he has gained some weight, he has had people notice, and his arms look bigger. Although I weigh more than him, eat more than him and generally have more definition than him, I look a lot more skinny i comparison to him! (I blame my long forearms lol). 

Any advice? I love being tall don't get my wrong, but this is starting to make me feel like shit if I am honest.


----------



## Monkeytits (Nov 23, 2020)

First of all, don’t compare yourself to anyone else.. you may want arms as big as him, but an amputee could want your arms.. I never compare myself to anyone, everyone is different, genetic are different, training and eating is different for people. 
focus on yourself and what you’re doing.
whats your current daily calorie intake? Go onto a TDEE Calculator online and see what it comes back with


----------



## 127071 (Feb 17, 2021)

You're 6 foot and would rather be 5'6 so your arms can look big like your mates?
You're 12 stone lol. Get to 16 stone and then see how much bigger you are.
You're already "bigger" than him by being taller. Just fill out your frame.
He may look bigger in photos but standing side by side the taller man will win every time


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

carpediem said:


> Any advice? I love being tall don't get my wrong, but this is starting to make me feel like shit if I am honest.


I would say chill out about it a bit. It's not the most important thing in the World and most people will not care if you are 12 stone or 14 stone. 
If you are training natty then being realistic it will take several years to get to 14 stone without putting on loads of fat, no reason to feel shitty just because your muscles are not as big as you want them to be.


----------



## Bupkiss (Jul 30, 2021)

carpediem said:


> Hi there,
> 
> So I am around the 6 foot mark (although I have been told by others that I am taller than this but I am still finding a place which will measure my height for me) and I just wanted to know whether being tall is problematic in terms of building muscle and 'looking big'
> 
> ...


Yeah I always wished I was small so I could be big too brahz


----------



## ironmaneye (Jul 15, 2015)

6ft tall 12 stone is always gonna be better than a 5ft6 at any weight.

Height is key bro. You could add 5 stones if u worked at it. He cant add an inch no matter what.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

No reason why you can’t get big just because your 6 foot. Have you watched wrestling? There way over 6 foot and look huge not lanky. Granted they are probably on steroids. But there’s natties that are 6 foot plus and don’t look lanky. I’m 6 foot and people I don’t even know ask me if I play rugby and how much do I bench, actually doesn’t really happen these days because Iv gone down hill. But I was always skinny and didnt start to get bigger until at least 5 years of lifting and eating. At least your 6 foot haha


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm 6 ft. Spent most off my time off anabolics. When at my heaviest, yeah I was bigger, but being over 15% bf just looks shit imo. I went on my last summer holiday shredded, yes I was thinner but I had the look I prefer. Follow Joe Dalaney the lad looks sick and he's not a fake natural and around 6ft. He doesn't look like a body builder but not everyone wants that. Anyone will tell you naked you look bigger leaner. It's not until you stand next to a bigger built lad you look smaller. 

I wouldn't be put off by what your mate looks like or comparing yourself to others. Truth is if you don't want to take drugs it's going to take you 3/4 years to get a respectable physique. 

Enjoy the ride, it's the best bit.


----------



## Bupkiss (Jul 30, 2021)

Philfg said:


> I'm 6 ft. Spent most off my time off anabolics. When at my heaviest, yeah I was bigger, but being over 15% bf just looks shit imo. I went on my last summer holiday shredded, yes I was thinner but I had the look I prefer. Follow Joe Dalaney the lad looks sick and he's not a fake natural and around 6ft. He doesn't look like a body builder but not everyone wants that. Anyone will tell you naked you look bigger leaner. It's not until you stand next to a bigger built lad you look smaller.
> 
> I wouldn't be put off by what your mate looks like or comparing yourself to others. Truth is if you don't want to take drugs it's going to take you 3/4 years to get a respectable physique.
> 
> Enjoy the ride, it's the best bit.


I must admit when you were naked and bent over the end of my bed you did look lean but very very tiny!


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

Bupkiss said:


> I must admit when you were naked and bent over the end of my bed you did look lean but very very tiny!


Oh you're back again.


----------



## Bupkiss (Jul 30, 2021)

Philfg said:


> Oh you're back again.


🥰


----------



## GorsBoy (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm 6ft4, was on the natural journey for 8 years up until last year which went I started my first cycle. Its definitely doable brother, stick at it.

Here's a link to my log:








GorsBoy's Log


Hi all, Thanks for stopping by. This is my first log so please bare with me in regards to structure and layout. My plan is provide you with as much detail as possible, and to keep you updated as regularly as possible. The start date of my second cycle is a few weeks away but I wanted to get the...




www.uk-muscle.co.uk


----------



## carpediem (Apr 18, 2021)

Monkeytits said:


> whats your current daily calorie intake? Go onto a TDEE Calculator online and see what it comes back with


Thank you for the advice, and my daily intake at the moment is just over 3,000 calories (although I must admit that I have only recently started tracking them to ensure I am eating properly).


----------



## carpediem (Apr 18, 2021)

jimmydeen said:


> You're 6 foot and would rather be 5'6 so your arms can look big like your mates?
> You're 12 stone lol. Get to 16 stone and then see how much bigger you are.
> You're already "bigger" than him by being taller. Just fill out your frame.
> He may look bigger in photos but standing side by side the taller man will win every time


Thanks man, this helps a lot! I just don't want to be perceived as 'lanky'


----------



## carpediem (Apr 18, 2021)

GorsBoy said:


> I'm 6ft4, was on the natural journey for 8 years up until last year which went I started my first cycle. Its definitely doable brother, stick at it.
> 
> Here's a link to my log:
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, I will check out your log. How long would you say it took you to see a noticeable difference in your frame (that others would also comment on)


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Your really struggling to find somewhere to measure your height ? 
6foot isn't unusually tall. ( well not in uk ).


----------



## GorsBoy (Apr 8, 2019)

carpediem said:


> Thanks for this, I will check out your log. How long would you say it took you to see a noticeable difference in your frame (that others would also comment on)


I'd say about a year of hard, strict, consistent training. Obviously diet was an important part too. I know lots of lads who think dirty bulking is the way forward for us 6footers, but I went the clean bulk route. I wanted to remain lean but put as much lean mass on as possible.
It's a long old road, especially naturally but I wouldn't change a thing! I feel I've got a decent foundation now to go on and grow using PEDs.

I have no idea how old you are, but I'd try to remain natural for as long as possible, or at least until you've hit your genetic max, and then start your PED journey.


----------



## carpediem (Apr 18, 2021)

sean m said:


> Your really struggling to find somewhere to measure your height ?
> 6foot isn't unusually tall. ( well not in uk ).


yes I am struggling to find a place, I visited the doctors not too long ago for a check up and it was all rushed and inaccurate (they didn’t even measure my height).

when I travel to the big cities in the UK I feel ‘normal’ but in my hometown everyone is like 5’8 max lol which makes me feel like a giant


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

It depends on your appetite.

With a larger frame you'll need to put more total weight on to have the same "build" as someone with a smaller frame.

Because of this you'll need to eat more.

If you have the ability to get the meals in then it's not a problem.


----------



## carpediem (Apr 18, 2021)

Tonysco said:


> It depends on your appetite.
> 
> With a larger frame you'll need to put more total weight on to have the same "build" as someone with a smaller frame.
> 
> ...


How much calories a day would you suggest? I try to consume around 3,000 or so a day at the moment


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

carpediem said:


> How much calories a day would you suggest? I try to consume around 3,000 or so a day at that amount I would be losing pounds a week


Man o would lose so much weight on that amount


----------



## squeezemyhernia (Aug 6, 2020)

Not necessarily a disadvantage but you would need more calories to grow than if you were shorter


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

carpediem said:


> How much calories a day would you suggest? I try to consume around 3,000 or so a day at the moment


Have you worked out your TDEE?


----------



## carpediem (Apr 18, 2021)

2,862

That’s being:
23 years old 
185cm tall 
80kg weight
With exercise 3-5 days a week 
And a office job.

not sure what my body fat percentage is, I go to an indi gym and I don’t think they offer that service


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

carpediem said:


> 2,862
> 
> That’s being:
> 23 years old
> ...


That TDEE seems a bit low for those figures tbh, however if it is right that means your eating less than 200 calories above maintenance.

Do you really expect to grow on that?

If your serious about your training and want to grow, i'd be aiming for at least 3400 - 3500 calories a day.


----------



## carpediem (Apr 18, 2021)

Tonysco said:


> That TDEE seems a bit low for those figures tbh, however if it is right that means your eating less than 200 calories above maintenance.
> 
> Do you really expect to grow on that?
> 
> If your serious about your training and want to grow, i'd be aiming for at least 3400 - 3500 calories a day.





Tonysco said:


> That TDEE seems a bit low for those figures tbh, however if it is right that means your eating less than 200 calories above maintenance.
> 
> Do you really expect to grow on that?
> 
> If your serious about your training and want to grow, i'd be aiming for at least 3400 - 3500 calories a day.


Tbh I haven’t been following that. I set 3,000 as the default but have been aiming for 3,400 on most days. I’ve just started a new Job so getting used to scheduling meals (have been days where I’ve missed the 3,500) but hopefully sill stay consistent once I work from home


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

6 ft 2 here, started out just under 12 stone, many years ago (20 to be precise).
Added 2 stone or so naturally then started using AAS.
44 year old now and 16 stone with reasonably low body fat is the right look for me. Been heavier, but just about keeping at a nice weight now thats not too much stress on my system.
Never wish you were smaller, being tall is such a good thing.
You'll fill out no problem just keep at it.


----------

